# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Co oznacza biała.."ciecz"/śluz podczas stosunku?

## tykocin

Witam serdecznie! Ja i moja  dziewczyna, jako początkujący sexoholicy, natrafiliśmy na problem który o niemal przyprawia nas o zawał serca. Mianowicie, podczas stosunku (z prezerwatywą, jak zawsze) nagle pojawił  się biały  śluz. Nie czułem, abym dochodził, nawet nie byłem blisko. Nie było tego wiele, lecz nie było też tego mało. Dziewczyna jest tydzień przed okresem, wg. kalendarzyka ma aktualnie dni niepłodne. Wyczytałem z różnych źródeł, iż jest to wydzielina z pochwy, i jej wydzielanie jest zupełnie normalne, lecz jakoś nie daje mi to spokoju, a głowę zaprzątają myśli o ciąży. Co to może być? Liczę na szybką i wiarygodną odpowiedź, dziękuje!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Problem nie bardzo jest jasny. O jaką wydzielinę chodzi o spermę czy o wydzielinę pochwy (każda kobieta ma wydzielinę, która ew. zmienia się w zależności od dnia cyklu)

----------


## tykocin

Raczej na pewno nie o spermę, gdyż tak jak napisałem, sex był z użyciem prezerwatywy, która ani nie pękła, ani się nie zsunęła. Nie byłem nawet blisko orgazmu. Logika każe myśleć, iż był to śluz, ale nie dość, że sex uprawiam dopiero od 2 miesięcy, to przytrafiło nam się to dopiero pierwszy raz, stąd ta niepewność i strach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No ale dziewczyna powinna wiedzieć co dzieje się w jej organizmie, że pewne zjawiska są naturalne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ma jakiś stan zapalny niech idzie do ginekologa i powie że w czasie stosunku wydobywa się z jej waginy biała ciecz tylko musi opisać jak ona wygląda co przypomina z wyglądu np serek homogenizowany

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bzdura, upławy a naturalna wydzielina z pochwy to są dwie różne rzeczy. Upławy to nie jest żaden "serek homogenizowany" jeśli już to "twarożek", dodatkowo z reguły są objawy jak świąd, pieczenie, brzydki zapach. U kobiet występują dwie charakterystyczne wydzieliny, dni niepłodne  - biała, jednorodna wydzielina, może być dość gęsta, dni płodne - przezroczysta (jak białko jaja kurzego), rzadka, rozciągliwa mniej lub bardziej (zależy od dnia owulacji).

----------

